# Flashlights on the beach?



## chrisbtr (Aug 1, 2009)

We were in Pensacola a few weeks ago and I noticed at night there were groups of people all in the surf with flashlights? Do you know what they were looking for and can you eat it? If so, I want to try it when I go back. Blue crabs maybe?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Catching sand crabs.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Tutle nests hatching. Taste like chicken.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

My girls liked to do that and look for little crabs and bait fish. They had much fun!!!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *JoeZ (8/1/2009)*Tutle nests hatching. Taste like chicken.




have any good recipes? or can you cook it like manatee filets? what about blacked bald eagle?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (8/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *JoeZ (8/1/2009)*Tutle nests hatching. Taste like chicken.
> ...


I like spotted owl egg omlettes for breakfast.


----------



## why1504 (Jul 10, 2009)

nothing like fried Red Headed Woodpecker!!


----------



## B.L. Laird (Jul 25, 2008)

First welcome to the form, sorry for all the above derails.

The people with the flashlights could of been checking sea turtles, digging san fleas, or maybe flounder gigging or crabing!

:usaflag


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *B.L. Laird (8/1/2009)*First welcome to the form, sorry for all the above derails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If it was P'cola Beach, it was most likely just tourist looking to see what critters were to be seen at night.



lOr it is the kids sent out to explore the surf and beach at night and told not to come back for an hour or more.



:blush:


----------

